# My Own Little Plantation or If I Knew It



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 14, 2008)

would have been this much trouble I would have picked my own cotton. Some things I've collected from less sensitive times. Some banks and paper weights


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 14, 2008)

Firecrackers,postcards,toothpick holder and some other stuff. The cup is of an African pre WWII made in Germany


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 14, 2008)

Saltshakers before


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 14, 2008)

After


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 14, 2008)

And of course some fieldhands. Ya see Simon Legree anywhere? I'm proud to say I come from a long line of cotton pickers and choppers. How many of ya ever chopped cotton? Buster or Warren?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Feb 14, 2008)

Where exactly did you get all of this stuff?????


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 14, 2008)

hi pat, great colection.  from what i seen, they are very collectible.  i only have 1 item, i have to take a pic. and post it,    rhona


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 14, 2008)

Estate sells in The Land of Cotton. Box lots usually, that also helps me aquire a lot of crap I don't want or can't give away,but just can't bring myself to throw away. I've probably got three truck loads of good crap. Oh yea Black stuff. It's kinda tuff to find and can be in many different fields. I like hunting for it kinda of a challenge and never on the E. To easy.If ya seen the pic I had of Uncle Mose a while back those bring decent $. The rest is reasonable. On note. Whoppie Goldberg has or had a crew of traveling pickers and buyers building her a collection. Must be nice.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 15, 2008)

> good crap


  "Is it better that other". Who said that???

 Great stuff Pat, as usual.[]


----------



## LC (Feb 15, 2008)

Uhmmmm, where did I put that Little Black Sambo tin litho dart game ????? That is a really neat piece. Haven't seen it in a while. 
      Black memorabilia is hard to come up with in my area, postcards now and then. I have a few of them someplace as well. Its a shame a person can not dislplay everything they have. I guess some folks actually can, but I could never come close to doing it.


----------



## idigjars (Feb 15, 2008)

Great collectibles Pat, thanks for sharing them with us.    Paul


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree VERY nice collection. This stuff is very hard to come by in California..Figures huh?...lol..Norene


----------



## glass man (Feb 16, 2008)

I have sold a lot of  BLACK MEMORABILIA in the past .ONE REALLY SICK ITEM WAS A 78 RECORD ENTITLED A "N"" LOVES HIS POSSUM ! Living in Georgia I have seen items like this for years. I have a "PUBLICITY CLIP SHEET ": FOR THE 1938 movie "HARLEM ON THE PRAIRIE" which touts that it is the 1st all "NEGRO WESTERN". One clip says "THEIR SIX-GUNS SPIT COLD-BLUE RHYTHM AND RED HOT SWING ! THE famous  actor HERBERT JEFFERIES is the star.[ One of the actors, I can't recall his name right now ,later was in AMOS AND ANDY] THE last I heard there are no known copies of this film. There were two more" HARLEM ON THE" movies made.










 '


----------



## glass man (Feb 16, 2008)

I stand corrected" HARLEM ON THE PRAIRIE" came out in 1937 not 38.


----------



## LC (Feb 16, 2008)

You are starting to make me feel old................. I better go take a nap now.................


----------



## glass man (Feb 16, 2008)

SORRY L.C. I COULD USE A NAP MYSELFE. DOC. GAVE me pilla for insomia,they don't work,which is no surprise for any one who sees how late it is when I write  these rambelings! ONE MORE THING AND I WILL DUCK TAPE MY SELF TO A CHAIR IF I CAN! THERE IS A POOR QUALITY FILM OF HARLEM ON THE PRAIRIE.THE ACTOR WHO WAS LATER ON AMOS AND ANDY WAS SPENCER WILLIAMS JR. I PROMISE TO TAKE A LONG VACATION FROM THIS SITE! THANK YA'LL AND BYE!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 16, 2008)

> A 78 RECORD ENTITLED A "N"" LOVES HIS POSSUM !


 
 Then there's always "Strange Fruit"... Given today's political landscape, epitomized by the Democratic Presidential Race, maybe we have come quite a distance in 60 years...

 http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/strangefruit/



 Ron


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 16, 2008)

Bear, did you see that show on the geneaology of some famous people like Oprah, etc?  It was very interesting (on PBS).


----------



## glass man (Feb 16, 2008)

IN THE EARLY 60S,I PICKED COTTON FOR 15 MIN. ON MY UNCLES FARM! WAS GLAD I WAS A TOWN KID!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 16, 2008)

Even though we've came a long way in 60 years, that does not mean were headed in the right direction.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 16, 2008)

Lobey, being white and Southern allways makes it hard to retort w/out sounding like a racist bigot. I'll try though. Hillary whats so new about that,she's sharp I'm sure this has always been here game plan. Vote for her just because she's a woman. Stupid. She's part of the establishment. Why move to N.Y. after 8 yr. in D.C.. Why not back home to Ark. or Ill.. They'd never elect her Sen. to further her goals. Easy for her to pander. Obama, where to start. I kinda like him belive it or not he is new and different. The color of his skin doesn't bother me. I hope he's not been tainted yet. Again vote for him because of skin color stupid. Seems like most are. Now he's half white right. If he had dominant white genes and looked like you or I do you think he'd be the ball of fire he is? Of course not. Spending 5 yrs. in a POW prison and saying the boogy man is gonna get ya is no good qualifaction either. A Baptist preacher from Ark., now that's scary.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 16, 2008)

How bout a tri what ever it is of Lou Dobbs, Bill Mahr and Armstong Willams to run things? I'm serious. That would cover all the bases. A right wing whitey, a liberal jew and a black man who I thinks is one hell of a smart man. We can give the West back to the Mexicans and they can give it back the Indians. Sorry you'll have to cut your on grass w/ my plan.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 16, 2008)

You. may. I never thought that you thought I was[]. Sounds kinda Siendfeldish. You'll never belive that I was the only white man in the South that voted for Kerry. Damn sure did. I hate Bush. My Mama about fainted. I'll add we're going to see Paulas son Jason in the AM who is arriving from his second tour in Iraq today. This year Independent. Republicans in the South morons. To poor to be one. Making 25k and think your a Replublican[][][][]. Now that's  funny. Vote for the best man or woman, tax less spend less, treat all as equal none special, help your neighbor, but mind your own busniess. Ya want me to show ya how I can work Newton into this? You know Sir Issac.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 17, 2008)

> Bear, did you see that show on the geneaology of some famous people like Oprah, etc?  It was very interesting (on PBS).


 
 I missed it, Red... Who else was on it?


 Ron


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr. Rock also a native of S.C.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 17, 2008)

I love Chris Rock.  You have to be very smart to be that funny.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 17, 2008)

A bunch of people, Bear.  I can't remember now of course.  I'd like to take one of those DNA tests.  It's pretty big right now.  Who knows what I'd find out.  
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/aalives/


----------



## bearswede (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Laur... Morgan's my guy...Classy gentleman...

 If you do, go lightly... Little Ricky has a delicate constitution... ROR...


 Ron


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 18, 2008)

I was hoping to find something more than Irish/German.  American Indian would be cool, but I don't think that's gonna happen.  I wouldn't throw anything (potaoes, cake pans) at Lobey even before I knew how fragile he was[]


----------



## rlo (Feb 18, 2008)

geneology is a fun winter activity,  my mother in law has been working on ours for yrs now.  found that Sir Drake  the pirate is in there.  no wonder my da is so piratey.  along w/ scotch, german, native american.  a real heinz 57 I is.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 18, 2008)

That's pretty neat Rlo.  What tribe?  I find this kind of thing fascinating.


----------



## rlo (Feb 18, 2008)

Cherokee  my family won't talk about it, so it makes it hard to get any info.  silly people


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow!  If you have a male relative, you can do a DNA test to find out more.  I have a friend that's half Cherokee.  It baffles me that he doesn't really care about it.  You should be very proud of it.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 19, 2008)

A little Indian leads to a large head and nose along with early rinkles. That aint nottin to be proud of but it is mine. [sm=lol.gif]

 Scotish/Irish/Indian on my dads side and Jewish/Spanish/Indian on my moms. My great great grandpa on my moms side was Jewish and married a Creek girl. My great grandpa on my dads side excaped the Trail Of Tears as a boy by going south into the Georgia swamps and then on south into the Everglades. He was Seminole/Creek. There is also a little black and a few others in there somewhere along the way. You will find that all the Peacocks in this country owe there heritage to one woman and her 10 sons. I have relatives rich and famous, poor and unknown, heros and scalliwags. One from Texas came to Pensacola and got hanged after shooting a well liked sheriff. That is back when the west was wild but Pensacola was wilder and the cowboys and soldeirs came here for fun. You could be done away with for a quarter. I learned all about Pensacola and it's inhabitants from My aunt Blanch who was a pretty famous Madame there.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 19, 2008)

It also leads to good looks.  That's an interesting family history, Capsoda.  The Seminoles are a whole story in and of themselves.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep, The early Spaniards were shocked when they went with the Seminoles on the war path. They formed up in Roman style blocks and marched in formation from southern Tennesse all the way to southern Mississippi. When ever they got within ten miles of a known tribal settlement they stoped every few hundred yards and stomped their feet and banged their shields. The locals would run and not interfear with there march. They march almost non stop. They took no prisoners or trophies either and left nothing living. The Monk who was keeping the journal drew pictures and and wrote that when they stomped and banged their shields it sounded like the end of the world as their were as many as two thousand warriors. I can imagine what it must have sounded like.

 The Seminoles also invented the 3piece suit.[]  They ranged from the southern end of Florida, west to the Mississippi River and north into lower Illinois and were the dominant tribe for centuries. The Spaniards left them with influenza and plague that nearly wiped them out. They never regained a dominant role after that and lived only in southern Alabama and Georgia and south to The keys of Florida. 

 Just goes to show ya, "Never look a gift horse or Spaniard in the mouth". You will get the flu and die if you do.[]


----------



## rlo (Feb 19, 2008)

Cap  our history is so important, I am glad you are passing yours along.  Please make sure you tell these stories to the children in your family.  to much has been lost, & we forget our children will be the ones to pass this info on.  my mother in law is a great story teller, & it is a huge part of our holidays to listen to her.  we have a glimpse of our ancestors in a way that really brings them to life.  kinda like bottles do.   with tech being such a part of our lives, it's easy to forget that oral history is just as important.  & fun!  those are great stories Cap.


----------

